

Be More Arrogant. - richoakley
http://posts.richoakley.com/post/be-more-arrogant.

======
EliRivers
I think I disagree strongly with the posit here. If you can make a world-
changing innovation on the scale of the aeroplane, great, more power to you;
there's no need to be a dickwad about it, blundering around with a "fuck you"
attitude.

Also, is twitter really a world-changing innovation?

~~~
krapp
No. It's a forum with a gimmick that happens to work well on mobile (short
posts).

And I agree with you... if you make a world-changing innovation, you won't
need arrogance. Arrogance is just an insistence that the world is too stupid
to recognize your genius, when the work can't speak for itself.

------
pathouse
I think the word he's looking for is "confidence"

But I do agree Twitter is world changing. Anything that a substantial subset
of the population actively engages with can't help but change the world.

